# Need LGB parts (motor especially)



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I kitbash (LGB) and scratchbuild equipment to reflect British narrow gauge trains. One of my projects is "Little One," a British shunter based on an KGB 2020 Stainz mechanism. Converted to battery trail-car power, it ran well until it was accidently "fried" one time while running outside at the local live steam club. I have no idea what I did but the infamous "BLUE SMOKE" came out of the engine. I haven't touched it for nearly 18 months but my wife loves it so I plan to repair it over the winter. While I could puchase another Stainz and gut it out and try and combine the two, I first wanted to know if any dealers or any of you have LGB motors for sale that will work on this engine. Since my incarnation of it didn't have sound, smoke, or lights I don't need to do anything with the electrical boards. I just need the motor (and maybe something else based on what I find when I take it apart!)

No need to get it done before Christmas, but it will make a nice winter holiday project. 

Any leads on good sources of parts? I would prefer not to have to purchase another complete engine just for the motor!

Thanks. 
Ben


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, try BridgeMasters. They bought up a lot of the LGB stuff when the San Diego facility closed. I've seen LGB motors there.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben.... Yes, Jeff has them.... Bridge Masters

I have one.. (new) [email protected]

Trian- li  has them


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Axel at Train-Li USA has Stainz bits and pieces as well motors, the Stainz use a very common LGB motor #62201. See link below.

LGB 62201 short shaft motor for 2020


Michael Glavin


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses. I now have several avenues with which to pursue!


----------

